# Well House Ideas



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Next project is a cover or water well house to keep the weather off of everything. I'm looking for rustic ideas (cedar fence pickets) or something of the sort.
I've looked on the net, and on 2cool and can't seem to find much. Maybe I should be searching for something else?
If you have any pictures or can find some, would you please post.
My house will be about 6'x6'x8' tall

Thanks in advance


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Why not just build a simple shed around it?


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

jtupper said:


> Why not just build a simple shed around it?


It's in the middle of the back yard, so I want something decorative (Rusticy).


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Auer Power said:


> Next project is a cover or water well house to keep the weather off of everything. I'm looking for rustic ideas (cedar fence pickets) or something of the sort.
> I've looked on the net, and on 2cool and can't seem to find much. Maybe I should be searching for something else?
> If you have any pictures or can find some, would you please post.
> My house will be about 6'x6'x8' tall
> ...


I will post pics of mine tomorrow, I have had many comments on it. It used to be my avatar. I may have to take more pics, not sure if I still have originals.


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

*well house*

Remember you have to be able to remove the roof to pull well.
Neat looking one I saw a while back was outhouse style. Simple easy and door was high enough and roof low enough to pull well without removing house. 
Good luck.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

TIMBOv2 said:


> I will post pics of mine tomorrow, I have had many comments on it. It used to be my avatar. I may have to take more pics, not sure if I still have originals.


Thanks! I'd love to see it


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

captMike said:


> Remember you have to be able to remove the roof to pull well.
> Neat looking one I saw a while back was outhouse style. Simple easy and door was high enough and roof low enough to pull well without removing house.
> Good luck.


An outhouse style wouldn't be bad, I saw one awhile back thats decorated like an old General Store, it's nice but way too busy for my yard.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Can't load all at one time so here's #1


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

2


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

3


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

As you can tell the east side (cowhead) gets plenty of sun. Looks lik I need to pressure wash it and re-seal it, but not to bad for four years no maintenance.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I posted these pics. from I-pad and they were right side up!!!! Now looking at them on desk top they are all rotated ccw. ***?


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Well House*

Mine... and yes, my "well" is not covered  So i guess this would be my pump house


----------

